# The McS - a compact aluminium shooter with exchangable outfit



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello slingshot enthusiasts!

I just want to show you the McS. The frame is 6 mm aluminium, black anodized.

Due to the low forks and attached with the lanyard to the thumb, there is very low tension on the wrist. For some reasons it is one of the most accurate shooters I have. Comfortable to hold and very pocketable. The forktips are designed to attach single or looped tubes or flatbands with the soft plug method. Recently I've attached double TBG.

I have to admit that it looks a bit like a genetically modified Flipkung, so guess what inspired me... 

I hope you like it. Thanks for watching!









Wrapped in Desert Camo paracord...









...but lately wrapped in Decay Paracord ... looks more "Ninja-Zombie-Tactical-Style"


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That came out great! Really pocketable for sure. I like it.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow, really nice!

so pocketable and strong!

your shooters are always top-notch!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This looks very similar in its outer shape and size to Gopher's GS-12:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5196-small-aluminum-plate-shooter/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5281-gs-12/

I scaled Gopher's original down just a bit to fit into an Altoid tin:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15840-altoid-tin-gs-12/

Several folks have made small frames based on that design, but yours is the first skeletonized version I have seen. Looks good!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! Sweet!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice and very pocketable.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Amazing look there with that black aluminum!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the kind feedback guys!

Thank you, Charles! You are right! Sorry I completely forgot to mention that the initial spark came from the awesome GS-12 design. So thanks a lot to Gopher for that idea!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Love it !


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

looks realy tactical, I like small and pocketable slingshots


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Clean, smart work as always! Bravo, my friend....


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the homage! that is a cool design!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool little shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW Yu made it ? dam ! thats a fine looking peace AGAIN !!! i wonder what happens when they let u in area 51 

cheers


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

A really professional work!!!

That slingshot looks so tactical and functional. Plus, the fact that it is just a frame, with no core, makes it very light and pocketable!!

I like also all the paracord variations!! Very cool!! I would like very much to see a video of it in action!!

Hope everything is fine, master Flicks!!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I love it, functional and powerful.

:wave: Alf


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

A quality job Jens!

Jim/rs


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Verryy cool. Nice work! the black looks really awesome btw.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks cool. How does it hold? I have Dankung Agile Toucan and it's not so comfortable as I would expect. Can you make a pic of how you hold it?


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

GHT said:


> Love it !


Thank you GHT!



DukaThe said:


> looks realy tactical, I like small and pocketable slingshots


Thanks mate!



Lee Silva said:


> Clean, smart work as always! Bravo, my friend....


Lee! The fire whisperer himself! Hey what a surprise! I hope everything is fine! Thanks for stopping by and for your kind comment, my friend!



The Gopher said:


> Thanks for the homage! that is a cool design!


I have to thank YOU for that cool concept!



oldmiser said:


> cool little shooter~AKAOldmiser


Thank you Oldmiser!



leon13 said:


> WOW Yu made it ? dam ! thats a fine looking peace AGAIN !!! i wonder what happens when they let u in area 51
> 
> cheers


Hey Leon! I hope everything is fine! Area 51? - Forget it! They would put me in a cage... 



Quercusuber said:


> A really professional work!!!
> 
> That slingshot looks so tactical and functional. Plus, the fact that it is just a frame, with no core, makes it very light and pocketable!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Q! Yup, everything is ok. I hope you are fine as well!. I'm glad that you like it. It is really a VERY cool shooter.

Haha, I think for a video I have to improve my shooting skills first 



alfshooter said:


> I love it, functional and powerful.
> 
> :wave: Alf


Thank you Alf and greets to Spain!



rockslinger said:


> A quality job Jens!
> 
> Jim/rs


Thanks a lot Jim! I hope everything is fine!



Danny0663 said:


> Verryy cool. Nice work! the black looks really awesome btw.


Thank you Danny! Black is really cool, but I think I'll try a different color next time....maybe red with white cord......











stej said:


> Looks cool. How does it hold? I have Dankung Agile Toucan and it's not so comfortable as I would expect. Can you make a pic of how you hold it?


Thanks stej! Tho it looks not very comfortable, it really is! In fact with the lanyard attached to the thumb you dont even need to grab it....


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

That can you have always in the pocket, looks cool !


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Leave it to the Germans! Great job.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice and original design. It looks great but how does it shoot? Any chance for a video? I don't want to bend your arm but seeing it pop a few cans will seal the deal for my vote in SSOT...


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> That can you have always in the pocket, looks cool !


Thank you! Mr.Teh!



MiracleWorker said:


> Leave it to the Germans! Great job.


  Thanks mate! Glad that you like it!



Davidka said:


> Very nice and original design. It looks great but how does it shoot? Any chance for a video? I don't want to bend your arm but seeing it pop a few cans will seal the deal for my vote in SSOT...


Thank you Davidka. Lol, what an offer! I'm off on the next 2 days, but I'll try do a video beginning next week.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Finally I could manage to do a short video by request of master Q and Davidka. Not a good one - seems that I have to practice on making shooting videos 

But It should show at least how to grab and shoot the McS. The target was a small prosecco can @ 33 ft.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's awesome. Really like it a lot. The skeleton frame is cool.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Good idea with the rope around the hand. I like it.

I think you did a great job with the video. Showed everything that was needed.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I want one!

@flicks, your inbox is full!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

flicks said:


> Finally I could manage to do a short video by request of master Q and Davidka. Not a good one - seems that I have to practice on making shooting videos
> 
> But It should show at least how to grab and shoot the McS. The target was a small prosecco can @ 33 ft.


That's cool video. Is the template available in templates section or is it private design?


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

DukaThe said:


> looks realy tactical, I like small and pocketable slingshots


Me 2! I always have one on me... Some have gone through the wash lol


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I want one TOO! anic: :wub: :looney:

Cheers mate!

Emitto.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

flicks said:


> Finally I could manage to do a short video by request of master Q and Davidka. Not a good one - seems that I have to practice on making shooting videos
> But It should show at least how to grab and shoot the McS. The target was a small prosecco can @ 33 ft.


The lanyard design is genius!


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Combat and compact!


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

Nice! I love how stealthy it is. Did u do the anodizing yourself?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

leon13 said:


> WOW Yu made it ? dam ! thats a fine looking peace AGAIN !!! i wonder what happens when they let u in area 51
> 
> cheers


I believe Jensy did some sort of "Foreign Exchange" program there...... Hosted by an upper-middle class Pleiadian family for his entire Junior year.... hehe


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

German Engineering&#8230;..very nice Flicks&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Oops, the McS is back 



Beanflip said:


> flicks said:
> 
> 
> > Finally I could manage to do a short video by request of master Q and Davidka. Not a good one - seems that I have to practice on making shooting videos
> ...


Thank you! In fact the thumb tie helps a lot!



Neo Catapults said:


> Combat and compact!


Thanks!



BillyBob said:


> Nice! I love how stealthy it is. Did u do the anodizing yourself?


Thank you! Yes, it is homemade anodized.



Lee Silva said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW Yu made it ? dam ! thats a fine looking peace AGAIN !!! i wonder what happens when they let u in area 51
> ...


LOL, you got me Lee!



LBH2 said:


> German Engineering&#8230;..very nice Flicks&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


Thank you LBH2!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't get this one off my mind. It's so sexy.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks amazing


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

seen these?


----------

